# North Korean poster: 미국 이야 말로 악의 쭉의 나라이다



## Tal_00

Hi,

I'm but don't read Korean at all. Could someone please help me translate this poster to English?







Thanks!


----------



## terredepomme

It's the USA that is the axis of evil.


----------



## Tal_00

Thank you!


----------



## Anatoli

미국이야 말로 악의축의 나라이다
Migug-iya mallo ag-ui chug-ui naraida


----------



## wonlon

Anatoli said:


> 미국이야 말로 악의축의 나라이다
> Mi-gu-*gi*-ya mal-lo a-*gui*-chu-*gae* na-ra-i-da



The pronunciation should be "미구기야 말로 아긔추게 나라이다"


----------



## Anatoli

The standard romanisation of the suffix 의 is "-ui", no matter how it's pronounced (Revised Romanization of Korean). Foreign sounds can be described in various ways but it's confusing when there are too many romanisation schemes. Other romanisations: Yale: uy, McCune-Reischauer: ŭi.

I inserted hyphens (-) to break up the words logically, not to divide into syllables.


----------

